

Show HN: Feedback on my new ideation startup - ithaka.io - hanloong

Hey HN.<p>I would like to get some feedback on my side project https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ithaka.io . It&#x27;s an ideation&#x2F;Idea management tool for business. The main difference to products like UserVoice is that its focused on internal employees and has an idea rating system.<p>Thanks in advance
======
wnscooke
Just some spelling errors:

Once pricing has been confirem you will receive the 30 day free trial period
as if you had signed up on the day we launched payed version.

Should be: Once pricing has been confirmed you will receive a 30 day free
trial period as if you had signed up on the day we launched the paid version.

~~~
hanloong
Ah thanks wnscooke. That has been updated and deployed..

------
joantune
From the landing page I didn't get exactly how it works. How about a diagram
with the common use case?

~~~
hanloong
Thanks a diagram is a good idea

------
joantune
Typo: 'Foster innovation' not inovation

~~~
hanloong
cheers, fixed

